# My New Rays



## island schwinn (Jul 7, 2015)

picked these up for the San Francisco rides with Frisco Bay Stingrays.now i can join krate mayhem and the gang and not be the only one with a ballooner riding.
green is a 70 5 speed and red is a 74 5 speed.74 could still be retrofitted with a stik shifter from the dealer,so i'll be installing one soon.both bikes are mostly original with the exception of just a few mounting bolts.green shows the wrong seat in pic,but now has the correct one.


----------



## vastingray (Jul 7, 2015)

Great find love the green 5 speed


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 7, 2015)

You finally got a campus green ray!! Nice. 
That's exactly what I have mine is April 1970 5speed.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh boy!   After you get them all dialed in and get a few miles on them, I want to see you out do Bill doing a downhill 50 + MPH run.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 7, 2015)

the green one came down from washington,but was originally sold in san jose.that part of san jose is now considered part of santa cruz.
this bike will hit 75 no problem,in the back of my truck.lol.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jul 8, 2015)

............................... LOOKIN GOOD BRIAN .................


----------



## Intense One (Feb 10, 2016)

Quite the Stingray stable you have there....envious!  Enjoy


----------

